# Encore N150 PCI-E Adapter



## HgPot (May 21, 2008)

I recently got this adapter for my new computer because Ethernet is sadly not an option. I plugged it in, but it doesn't show up in Windows and I cannot find drivers for it anywhere online.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Is it this Wireless N150 PCI-E Adapter, 2dBi (new) ?


----------



## HgPot (May 21, 2008)

Why yes it is, many thanks. I'm not sure why I couldn't find it before with Google.


----------



## HgPot (May 21, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] Encore N150 PCI-E Adapter*

But, apparently I'm only getting 58Mbps rather than the promised 150Mbps. My router is the Linksys WRT160N and I get 150Mbps on my laptop, so it's not the network. Is it an outdated driver?


----------



## HgPot (May 21, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] Encore N150 PCI-E Adapter*

Also, I cannot search for networks that are being broadcast. I can only type in the name of the SSID to which I want to connect.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

You may change the Wireless Mode from your Wi-Fi Adapter and/or router. By default it's on Mixed Mode, change it to *N* and see if it helps.


HgPot said:


> But, apparently I'm only getting 58Mbps rather than the promised 150Mbps. My router is the Linksys WRT160N and I get 150Mbps on my laptop, so it's not the network. Is it an outdated driver?


Verify that the SSID in enabled from your Router.


> Also, I cannot search for networks that are being broadcast. I can only type in the name of the SSID to which I want to connect.


Please give us an update.


----------



## HgPot (May 21, 2008)

"You may change the Wireless Mode from your Wi-Fi Adapter and/or router. By default it's on Mixed Mode, change it to N and see if it helps."

I do that, and it changes temporarily to 72Mbps, and back to 58. Also, it disconnects my Wireless-G Laptop from the network and it can't connect back until I switch it back to Mixed. 

"Verify that the SSID in enabled from your Router."
It's not, but it's not meant to be. Mine is hidden, but the ones in my neighbors' houses are not, and should show up like they do my room mate's desktop and my laptops.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Next task to do is obtain the latest firmware fo your router from the Linksys site then manually install it using a wired connection.


----------



## HgPot (May 21, 2008)

I have purchased this: Newegg.com - AZiO AWD102N Wireless Adapter IEEE 802.11b/g, IEEE 802.11n Draft 2.0 PCI Up to 300Mbps Wireless Data Rates WPA/WPA2; 64/128-bit WEP; TKIP/AES and run at 144MBps in Mixed Mode, and all of my Wireless-G and Wireless-N devices work with 15Mbps download and 1Mbps upload, which is exactly for what I pay my ISP.


----------

